# Does you chi watch tv?



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

*Does you chi watch tv? edited to add video*

I know that sounds crazy....but hubby and I are watching Marley and Me and Addy is sitting behind me on the couch. She starts watching the movie and barking and growling at the tv. We had to change the channel I told hubby we should watch Beverly Hills Chihuahua...she would like that better


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Mine will watch it. they were in their Pac n plays in my sewing room during Xmas eve since we had guests. I turned on the tv in there, and went and checked on them, and they were all staring at the tv lol!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

All the time - Pippi will paw and whine at you if you turn it over when shes watching something! Maisie will watch too occasionally, but Pippi loves tv!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey love to watch TV esp Dog show. Like Pitbulls and Parolies on animal planet. She does not like our local news traffic annoucer, when she hears his voice she goes trying to get at him. I want to take video someday and send it to him.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I had always been told dogs can't see TV's. I don't know where it came from but that just seems to be the general consensus among people I know?

Bryco & Trigger both bark whenever they hear another dog or a doorbell on TV though.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley doesn't but Kizzie does! Nothing like my old dog Pooey use to. There was a beer commercial that use to play all the time and they had a guy dressed in a bird outfit saying "Cheap Cheap Fun Fun!" and when she saw/heard him she went dashing to the TV barking. LOL IT was so cute!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

My two will watch if there are dogs or something that catches their attention. They respond to a phone ringing or someone knocking on a door. My Lacy would go nuts if there was a sword fight on TV. She would rush the TV, barking and growling. She didn't respond to anything else like that. I think it was the sound of the swords clanging and striking each other. I leave the TV on for Cosmo and Lavender when I'm gone, just for the company.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I heard that dogs couldnt see tv either. None of my dogs have ever responded to the tv before. I guess that is only a myth Here is the video I got of Addy watching it. It took forever to download from my phone to youtube.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Chip doesn't really pay attention to the TV but one of my pugs, Pogo LOVES TV! She watches what ever we do and will lay right in front of the TV and stare at it. She barks at any animals she sees, dogs, horses, cats, whatever. And she watches the shows and will growl and mumble occasionally. It's hysterical, like she knows what's going on! It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Betty loooves tv. We often see her watching shows with us. SHe despises any dog on tv/pictures on the computer though! So we always have to correct her when she starts to growl/bark at them. She is getting much better.


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

If something on tv catches Peanuts attention such as dogs barking she will stop and watch it for a while, but not for long as everything seems to catch her attention at the moment.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sometimes she does if she's up on the couch. usually she will bark and growl at the people on it. lol


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

yeh pretty much exact same with Cici lol she watches it and when she hears dogs barking or anything like that she barks at the telly  its cute lol


----------



## jjv3189 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the not being able to see TV is a myth..maybe they can't see the colors and only see shapes or something.. Baxter likes to watch tv..anything we watch he'll just lay down and stare at it with us lol. He doesn't bark at dogs on tv but he will tilt his head if they are making noises lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha addy - kristy your room echos so much and her barking is funny

Daisy couldn't give a stuff lotus however gets pretty angry she growls and barks and people and dogs if dogs start barking well that's it she has to tell them to get out her house it's quite amusing


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Our Freckles LOVES t.v. he will watch it all the time he love anything with cats or dogs.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie watches everything on tv, but pays the most attention to anything on Animal Planet or National Geographic, much like her human mommy. 

Pedro has only paid attention to the television once, and that was when he heard the voice of the woman who originally rescued him on the local news. It was a very sweet moment!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey love to watch TV esp Dog show. Like Pitbulls and Parolies on animal planet. She does not like our local news traffic annoucer, when she hears his voice she goes trying to get at him. I want to take video someday and send it to him.


Quark likes that show too


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Haha addy - kristy your room echos so much and her barking is funny
> 
> Daisy couldn't give a stuff lotus however gets pretty angry she growls and barks and people and dogs if dogs start barking well that's it she has to tell them to get out her house it's quite amusing


LOL thanks Sarah  Echos from not having any carpeting


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia always reacts to people raising their voices on tv
or a man with a deep voice.She barks at them! 
I have sound around and a big screen tv and it confuses her I think.


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

Fifi doesn't pay attention to the tv, but she does watch my laptop, which isn't very big, so she's a laptop dog beside the laptop computer. If I play a video that includes animals she cocks her head and watches and listens, especially if there is whining or human voices calling a pet "come on, Fido!" or if she sees dogs or cats running around. One of these days when I have enough hands free (keeping her off the keyboard at the same time as I can grab my camera and press the right buttons) I will try to get some video of her reacting to what she sees and hears on my computer - it's pretty funny watching her facial expressions and ears!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Elise watches tv alot but only programmes im glued too. If i dont like the program and not paying much attention she wont watch x


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

marley watches tv but if only something catches her interest it doesnt have to be a dog or animal on the tv I dont know what catches her attention but sometimes we look over and she is just staring at the tv...its too cute


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

When Mia was younger she used to bark at the TV when the news came on. Every once in a while I notice she's looking at the TV.


----------

